# More Arrow of Light Awards



## jkeithrussell

My son is also crossing over to Boy Scouts this month. I made these Arrow of Light plaques for him and the other boys in his den. There are 8 of them. 5 are made from newer growth cherry, and the other 3 (the darker ones) are made from some really old cherry that I acquired years ago. The 3 that are made from the older wood are for the boys who completed all 20 of their activity badges. They also have a special "honor feather" attached to the arrow. 

These are all about 5/8" thick, 5.5" x 26". I cut them all on the scroll saw, hand sanded, then finished with pre-cat urethane applied with an airbrush. All in all, it was an enormous amount of work to put these together, but it was for a good cause. 

Thanks for looking. Also thanks to Greg Ketell for his pointers.


----------



## Karin Voorhis

That is a great idea and great work with these. I love the concept design adn finished results super nice!!!! they will be proud!


----------



## hewunch

Those are very nice! Ours are just routed rays, yours are much nicer, very cool!


----------



## Rmartin

Wonderfull, I hope the kids will understand the effort it took to make.


----------



## gketell

Those look Really nice, you did a great job on them.



jkeithrussell said:


> Thanks for looking. Also thanks to Greg Ketell for his pointers.



You are very welcome!!

You guys keep scaring me, though.  I read "my son 'crossed over'" and I'm not thinking scouting.  I guess that is why our pack always called it "bridging" over.

GK


----------



## jeffnreno

Great looking awards.    The awards should be much appreciated by the boys crossing over.   I still have mine from when I crossed over and it is no where near as nice as these.

Jeff


----------



## markgum

nice job.


----------



## jttheclockman

jkeithrussell said:


> My son is also crossing over to Boy Scouts this month. I made these Arrow of Light plaques for him and the other boys in his den. There are 8 of them. 5 are made from newer growth cherry, and the other 3 (the darker ones) are made from some really old cherry that I acquired years ago. The 3 that are made from the older wood are for the boys who completed all 20 of their activity badges. They also have a special "honor feather" attached to the arrow.
> 
> These are all about 5/8" thick, 5.5" x 26". I cut them all on the scroll saw, hand sanded, then finished with pre-cat urethane applied with an airbrush. All in all, it was an enormous amount of work to put these together, but it was for a good cause.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Also thanks to Greg Ketell for his pointers.


 


Hello Keith

I like your ideas with the awards. I am not into scouting or anything like that but I am into making clocks. I have been approached a few times by boyscouts moms and they asked me if I had any clocks with the boyscout theme. I had to say no and the only thing I had that could be used was an eagle clock. 

The reason for my writing is I was thinking of doing some boy scout and girlscout themed clocks and wanted to use the symbols of the boy scouts and girl scouts, but I am afraid of copyright laws. Do you think this is a possibility or is there someone you could ask???  I do not have any particular designs yet but a few in my mind. Now these would be added to my inventory and sold. Thanks.


----------



## jkeithrussell

jttheclockman said:


> Hello Keith
> 
> I like your ideas with the awards. I am not into scouting or anything like that but I am into making clocks. I have been approached a few times by boyscouts moms and they asked me if I had any clocks with the boyscout theme. I had to say no and the only thing I had that could be used was an eagle clock.
> 
> The reason for my writing is I was thinking of doing some boy scout and girlscout themed clocks and wanted to use the symbols of the boy scouts and girl scouts, but I am afraid of copyright laws. Do you think this is a possibility or is there someone you could ask??? I do not have any particular designs yet but a few in my mind. Now these would be added to my inventory and sold. Thanks.


 
I don't know anything about copyright laws.  All I could suggest to you would be to check out the official Boy Scouts of America website and/or do some Google searches for scout/copyright to see what you can find.  There are lots of products on the internet that openly use the scouting logos/emblems and do not appear to be officially licensed, but I don't know what assumptions you can fairly draw from that.  Almost all of the logos are available for free download as clip art from a variety of websites, but there may be restrictions on using them for commercial purposes.  Sorry I can't give you a better answer.


----------



## Chasper

I made a batch of those a few years back (my son is now 18).  As I remember I made the arrow part of the plaque as a separate piece that hung down on a set of leather laces.  I do believe that yours are a good deal better made.  

The arrow points look like they have been flint knapped.  Did you do that?  I'm a flint knapper and have helped a dozen or so boys knap their points for crossover arrows over the years.

Nice work


----------



## jkeithrussell

Chasper said:


> The arrow points look like they have been flint knapped. Did you do that? I'm a flint knapper and have helped a dozen or so boys knap their points for crossover arrows over the years.


 
I'd like to take credit for the arrows, but I bought them. I will be making another batch of these in 2 years. If I can get started earlier, I will take a stab at making the arrows.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## KenV

Neat!!!

I found the one I made for the youngest (he is a scoutmaster in Phoenix now) and shipped it to him this winter -- 

J.T.  -- BSA is very loose with the use of trademark items for non-profit use, and very stiff about trademark use for commercial purposes.   You will need to contact them for licensing info.  

Ken the retired scoutmaster and cubmaster


----------

